# JFrame in Applet umgeschrieben



## Juscho (9. Jun 2005)

Hi

 ich habe ein Programm gehabt, welches mittels JFrame eine graphische Ausgabe erzeugt hat. Nun habe ich dieses Programm in ein Applet umgeschrieben aber wenn ich das Applet im Browser aufrufe öffnet es sich stets in einem Extra-Fenster. Wie kann ich das Applet zwingen in dem Browserfenster zu bleiben?

Gruß Juscho  :meld:


----------



## Sky (9. Jun 2005)

In dem du auf 'new JFrame()... setVisible(true)' verzichtest!

Ansonsten: zeig doch mal den Code... Antworten raten macht nur wenig spaß!


----------



## Juscho (9. Jun 2005)

Ich hatte vorher halt eine Applikation, die eine graphische Ausgabe liefert. Nun habe ich einfach eine neue Klasse erstellt und das als Applet gemacht. Dort habe ich dann eine Instanz auf die alte klasse erstellt. Wollte nur wissen ob man erzwingen kann, dass sich das nicht in einem extra Fenster öffnet oder ob ich alles komplett umschreiben muss und wenn ja, ist AWT besser als das Swing?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2005)

Das musst du natürlich umschreiben!
nein, Swing kann mehr als AWT


----------



## Sky (9. Jun 2005)

Juscho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist AWT besser als das Swing?


Darauf gibt es keine pauschale Antwort... beides hat seine Vor-/Nachteile und somit eine Daseinsberechtigung. Da Du aber vorher alles mit JFrame gemacht hast, wird die Umstellung nach Swing mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einfacher gelingen.


----------

